# Wiring Diagrams for Chausson Flash 04



## JeannChris (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 2011 Chausson Flash 04. The control panle above the door has a switch for an awning light that illuminates when pressed even though no awning light is fitted. I assumed it should be a simple job to connect an awning light to this just the other side of the external skin. On removing the panel I cannot find any power turned on and off by the awning switch. The manual does not give a wiring diagram.

Can anyone advise or tell me where I can get a wiring diagram?


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Being a 2011 the control panel probably operates via data information only to the main electrical panel i.e. there is no usable power from the actual switch. If so there will be an awning light output at the main board but it won't necessarily be enabled in the electronics. A technically minded Chausson owner may blow that theory out of the water but the above is the norm nowadays be it car , truck ,bus or whatever.


----------



## JeannChris (Oct 11, 2011)

:wink: Many thanks. I will look at the fuse box end where there is a fuse labelled awning light.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

On my Chausson Welcome 27 its fuse No.1 fuse.

This might help http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/PC100_PC200_DS300_ENcircuits.pdf

With thanks to marcle leisure

Martin


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice link..... Looks like operating panel is hard wired to main board. It doesn't show a relay layout but if you study the diagrams you will see a cable from the operating panel awning light symbol through a switch to a relay.It doesn't actually turn the light on ,just the relay. If you turn your interior lighting on and then continually switch your awning light on and off a second person should here a relay clicking in and out if the van is pre wired. Don't forget not to run the engine while testing as it disables the awning light circuit. If you locate the relay , pull it out, you have determined it works. It should have 12v on one of the pins that dissappears when you remove fuse 1. If all the above is in order access the multiplugs in the link. Meter the 9 pin plug (14) at pin 3 for 12v when awning light switched on. If no cable in pin 3 it's not pre wired. If it's there and switching on you need to find the other end to use it. It's possible the relay isn't there. If so , meter all vacant relay pins for 12v on / off via awning switch. if you find it , put a relay in and repeat above. All above presumes the link relates to your van. best of luck.


----------



## jdt (Nov 5, 2012)

*Chausson Flash 04*

I have a 2012 model Flash 04 which is fitted with an integrated oven/grill. Has anyone replaced this with a microwave oven within the same space and if so could you please let me know the type/model number of oven please. Jerry


----------

